# Sodas and beers



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

Got to return to Saltillo, PA with my buddy Albert Saturday.  This is the place I found some Dr. Fahrneyâ€™s and wrote up on the following thread: 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_71006/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#71227

 Had a very enjoyable day and dug some crown top sodas and beers.  Hereâ€™s the take before cleaning.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

As usual my first find of the day was my favorite, itâ€™s the one on the left, an eight sided Pepsi:Cola from Richmond Va. Hey, Meech itâ€™s like the one you found, good shape except for one little fishscale flea bite on the back, 1925 I think.  In the same style is an Old Dominion Beverage Corp, also from Richmond.  Found two of the crinkly Whistles, no city.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

Next a Christmas Coke from Altoona, PA and a 1915 PAT Coke from MT.Union, PA.  A star Soda Water from Sanford, NC and â€œouchâ€ what would have been my first straight sided coke from Altoona, PA.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

Hereâ€™s one for Jim, a slug plate Miller Bottling Works, Lewistown, PA.  A Squeeze from Mt. Union, PA.  One of three Workman Botâ€™g Works from Mt. Union, PA and a John Graf Co. â€œ The Best What Givesâ€????? from Milwaukee, WIS


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

Hereâ€™s the beers:

 Independent Brewing Co of Pittsburgh, The Deppen Brewing Co. of Reading, PA, and two different J. Kazmaier Brewer Altoona PA.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 5, 2006)

Among the other finds was this AAA plate, the second one Iâ€™ve ever found and a railroad style lantern globe which is cool since I collect those too.  Almost finished this little dump but I think thereâ€™s still a couple goodies still in there.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 5, 2006)

Excellent bottles and finds.  Beers and sodas are a fav here.  Seems like you found a ton of em.  Any chances there are more??                Ben


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Nov 5, 2006)

Great looking bunch of bottles.  Love the sodas especially.  Thanks for sharing the digs!!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2006)

Very nice variety, Steve! The Miller is a scarce bottle. The bottling works was located less than a mile from my house. The building is still there and is now Harry Stimely Electrical. The Miller bottles sell for around $30-50. I have seen a few, but not many and only have one in my collection. The Mount Union Coke is also a tough bottle to find.

  If you would ever want to sell or trade your Miller, I would definitely be interested. Awesome digs. The SS Coke is a bummer, hopefully your next one will be good. ~Jim


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Steve - 
 Nice haul... of course. The eight sided Pepsis sell for $175 and upwards to $400 (a *very* good day). These are nice to find no matter what they are worth. Congrats! [] 

 Go back and pick it clean []


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 5, 2006)

awesome digs man very nice!

 Hey btw I have a milk you might be interested in, its from Delta Pa

 Its on ebay now, heres the link
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130042982129&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 5, 2006)

hi colbaltbot,  looks like you had a really good day with all those neat soda's and beers.  hope you find lots more,    rhona


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a J. Kazmaier Brewer Altoona PA in amber. Are they worth anything? Swizzle


----------



## kastoo (Nov 6, 2006)

> J. Kazmaier Brewer Altoona PA.


 J. Kazmaier Brewer Altoona PA.   

 I have that in Amber


----------



## madman (Nov 6, 2006)

now thats what im talking about!!! those are some really nice sodas !!  super finds!! love the horse shoe, mike


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies.  Reading about everyoneâ€™s digs makes me want to get out there and find something to post about. The day started out at 20 degrees, by the time we got there had warmed up to the thirties but it was a gorgeous fall day and I wasnâ€™t feeling anything but the bottle rush.  The dump is small and shallow with the keepers in little seams on the bottom less than a foot down.  Thereâ€™s about a ten foot circle left so I think Iâ€™ll find a couple more if I ever get to go back.  My buddy thought it was funny that I covered the area back up with leaves and sticks to camouflage it.  Iâ€™d be pleasantly shocked but maybe the Pepsi or the s.s. coke was one of a six-pack and another one(s) still in there. I did find some doubles and triples so who knows.  I have a buddy named Hershberger that lives in Hollidaysburg and was joking on the way up that Iâ€™d like to find a Hershberger milk or a Hollidaysburg bottle.  I donâ€™t remember if I remembered that from the first trip but I picked up a box of broken milk shards this time for some winter puzzle solving when the ground is froze up, and many of the pieces look like they could have said Hershberger or something real close.  No Hollidaysburg but I was pleased with the Mt.Union and Altoona stuff.  My buddy was winterizing the place and didnâ€™t close yet so one more trip is possible.  Thanks for the info Meech, your Pepsi finds and demijohns are amazing.  Jim, as soon as I wiped that one it had your name on it.  I usually donâ€™t sell or trade anything I dig but doubles, but would trade a hometown bottle to a forum member.  Have to mention there is what looks like a broken surface bubble from manufacture that affects parts of three of the letters on the heel embossing.  I could send you the bottle and let you check it out before you decide on a trade.  My hometown stuff is Delta, Pa or Bel Air, Md  but I also like Baltimore and York bottles. I have two different cobalt lattice poisons without stoppers I dug and could use a less than perfect different size of those if it displays well.  That Delta milk is sweet Ryan, a local big time milk collector and great bottle guy was selling those for $35 which is a great price, and maybe because he got them directly from the dairy for $1 each!  I keep holding out thinking Iâ€™ll dig one or find one lying on the ground but maybe I should buy one then Iâ€™m sure to find another!  Kevin and swizzle I have no idea what the Kazmaier beers go for but I doubt its much but I like the dude on the bottle.  This may be a stupid question but whats the cross thing heâ€™s holding up?   Till later, cobalt


----------



## swizzle (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not sure what he's holding up. I would like to know a little more about it but I can't find anything. Maybe someone here has the proper resources to do some research? Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Steve, You gota love those deco sodas. If you do get into a bunch of SS Cokes and Pepsis and have extras I will gladly take some off your hands.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 8, 2006)

VERY nice haul cant wait till i get a probe i know where a few old house places are from about the 1860's or earlier dont really know but i do know that the people who own it have owned it since the civil war atleast good luck digging


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll have to ask my buddy in Holidaysburg if he can find out for uswhat he's holding up, doesn't look like a mug but does have a cross.  I was thinking the holy grail but could be way off.  You got it Cap, wouldn't it be cool to find a six-pack of something like that.  I better hold my toungue though, I've found every time you get cocky in this hobby it has a way of humbling you real fast.  When I was digging last saturday my camera was dead so I had it charging when my buddy albert called me down the hill for lunch. I told him I had uncovered what looked like three good ones but wanted to take a picture before digging them the rest of the way out, well wouldn't you know they all turned out to be slicks.  Spencer, get a probe and go get permission on those houses!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 9, 2006)

hey cobalt, all i have to get is the probe we lease the land so i can do all the digging i want to cant wait till i get one when i get one i still have to find them i dont know how hard that is though


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

*Say goodbye to Saltillo*

A couple a weeks ago I finally got my last crack at the dump near Saltillo, PA.  I knew it was mostly done but wanted to make sure, hoping for a few more surprises but was basically right.  It started out good with a couple of nice but dinged up early crown tops and characteristically went down hill from there.  Still, I can now put this one to bed knowing I left plenty of catsups for the next finder and probably one jewel that I might have missed.  The day for digging was beautiful and all in all Iâ€™ve been well pleased with what Iâ€™ve gotten from this dump, some meds and some nice early crowns.  I have a whole box of milk shards, with birdcage Lewistown and something Bros. Huntingdon, and several others that would have been nice whole.  I think Iâ€™ll ship these to Jim for something to play with many years down the road when heâ€™s in the nursing home!

 The best part of the whole experience with this dump is that I didnâ€™t have to even find it, it was given to me by a friend!  Some of the third time stuff in the photo below: 
  JONES BOTTLING WORKS with big J on the bottom, ROOT 1924
 Faded WIBEL ACL soda from Three Springs
 1928 Ball made product jar
 Ingraham cheap watch
 half a toy gun
 little grinding wheel
 March of Dimes crutch pin
 Huntingdon AAA plate ( found another AAA last time here and a third awhile back in a dump on my land)


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Say goodbye to Saltillo*

Hereâ€™s the two best things from that day, a blue aqua star Coca cola flavor bottle from Sanford, NC and a small Auto-Lite coal minerâ€™s lamp.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Say goodbye to Saltillo*

My buddy Albert that gave me this dump, surface picked for years an occasional bottle and has a nice 1858 as well as some flavor cokes from Altoona as well as these Christmas cokes from Mount Union, PA.


----------

